# Afzelia question



## BangleGuy (Oct 9, 2013)

I wanted to ask the woodaholics here a question about Afzelia and the scientific name. I have seen Afzelia called Afzelia Xylay and also referred to Afzelia Xylocarpa. Are these the same species? Is another name Makamong? I have read Wikipedia, Cook Woods and Savage Woods websites which all seem to agree that these are all the same. I just wanted to cross check this information with the experts here on WB. 

Here is some Afzelia burl that I am about to roll out as a new bangle blank species. Thanks!

[attachment=32464]


----------



## arkie (Oct 9, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> I wanted to ask the woodaholics here a question about Afzelia and the scientific name. I have seen Afzelia called Afzelia Xylay and also referred to Afzelia Xylocarpa. Are these the same species? Is another name Makamong? I have read Wikipedia, Cook Woods and Savage Woods websites which all seem to agree that these are all the same. I just wanted to cross check this information with the experts here on WB.
> 
> Here is some Afzelia burl that I am about to roll out as a new bangle blank species. Thanks!



I believe xylay refers to a particular and distinctive curly grain pattern.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree I have both woods & they are very different grain pattern, what you show in your pic is Azfelia Burl, Azfelia Xylay looks like this:


----------



## ButchC (Oct 9, 2013)

WOW. I love it.


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting Bill. I bought a portion of a slab from Gilmer that looks like the picture below and it was called 'Makamong Burl' (which I gather is Afzelia). So is Xylay just a curly grain pattern from the Afzelia Xylocarpa tree?

[attachment=32466]


----------



## jmurray (Oct 9, 2013)

It amazes me the stuff u guys have on hand at all times


----------



## phinds (Oct 10, 2013)

My database shows an even dozen species in the genus Afzelia that have afzelia as all or part of one or more of their common names. They may not all be available in the US, however, and possibly some of them go by other of their common names in the US.

For exampole, on my site, I include the wood sold as doussie on the afzelia page (several Afzelia species use that name as well as "afzelia")

SO ... I'm not convince that "afzelia" will necessarily refer to Afzelia xylocarpa, though in the USA it is likely to.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 10, 2013)

There are many folks "Myself included" who have created unusual species names for woods. I hear all sorts of different names for same woods. I had one guy ask about a wood I had that I could not remember the name of nor did I want to sell it. It was called "Unobtainium Burl"

BIll


----------



## phinds (Oct 10, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> There are many folks "Myself included" who have created unusual species names for woods. I hear all sorts of different names for same woods. I had one guy ask about a wood I had that I could not remember the name of nor did I want to sell it. It was called "*Unobtainium Burl*"
> 
> BIll



I know that one. Hard as a rock and full of silicone. Dulls blades like crazy.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> There are many folks "Myself included" who have created unusual species names for woods. I hear all sorts of different names for same woods. I had one guy ask about a wood I had that I could not remember the name of nor did I want to sell it. It was called "Unobtainium Burl"
> 
> BIll



I've never been able to get any of it, or any of the smaller Noseeum Burl either.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 11, 2013)

I think the unobtainium burls only grow on Noseeum trees. Neither types will accept a finish nor can they be cut or sanded.


----------

